# Blackfoot-River (USA)



## Laksos (25. November 2002)

Hallo Boardies,

ich benötige Infos zum Fischen im Blackfoot-River in Montana/USA. (Um diesen Fluß geht es übrigens zufällig auch heute im Film &quot;Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß&quot;!) 
#6 

Gibt es dort auch Streckenabschnitte, die mit der Spinnrute beangelt werden können und kann jemand etwas zu Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten in Flußnähe sagen?

Im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Mühe mit evtl. Tips!


----------



## havkat (25. November 2002)

Tjä Laksos...
Was ich so von den &quot;Heiligen Wassern&quot; in Montana gehört habe bedeutet Blech&Wurm:

&quot;SHOOTEN WITHOUT WARNING!&quot; 

Snake, Blackfoot etc. sind, meines Wissens, reine Flyonly-Flüsse.
Allerdings ist diese Angabe ohne Gewähr.


----------

